# I'm saving up for a horse.



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

it all depends on what you want to do with your horse. What discepline (sp?) Do you ride? Board all depends on where you live. The rest also depend on the dicepline you ride, if the horse has any underlying conditions when you buy him/her, etc. The rest of the people on here probably can help you more than me haha! Hope you find a horse you love!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on your dedication to having a horse! It is awesome that you are willing to work so hard to make a dream come true. Can't comment on costs, etc. as I have no idea how things work on OZ (someone on here can help you I'm sure) but I'm sure that by the time you are 20 you will be able to work something out. What I did was get jobs at barns/ find friends with horses and then offer to help out in exchange for lessons. I learned a lot about breeds, handling horses, what discipline I found fun and exciting, etc.

I had to wait until I was 31 to get my first horse, but before that I fulfilled my horse addiction in lots of ways. I had a free lease on an amazing hanovarian who really got me hooked on dressage, which I never thought I'd love. Just try everything until you find the right fit for you. Best of luck!


----------



## horsekindofgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

> Congrats on your dedication to having a horse! It is awesome that you are willing to work so hard to make a dream come true. Can't comment on costs, etc. as I have no idea how things work on OZ (someone on here can help you I'm sure) but I'm sure that by the time you are 20 you will be able to work something out. What I did was get jobs at barns/ find friends with horses and then offer to help out in exchange for lessons. I learned a lot about breeds, handling horses, what discipline I found fun and exciting, etc.
> 
> I had to wait until I was 31 to get my first horse, but before that I fulfilled my horse addiction in lots of ways. I had a free lease on an amazing hanovarian who really got me hooked on dressage, which I never thought I'd love. Just try everything until you find the right fit for you. Best of luck!





> it all depends on what you want to do with your horse. What discepline (sp?) Do you ride? Board all depends on where you live. The rest also depend on the dicepline you ride, if the horse has any underlying conditions when you buy him/her, etc. The rest of the people on here probably can help you more than me haha! Hope you find a horse you love!


Thanks to both of you. 
Horses are just wonderful!
Okay when i was about 5 i took my first lesson, it lasted 3 years before we moved, but three years i started again, i love jumping and trails. To me horses aren't just animals, they are companions and lovely friends, even best friends. And i'm very happy because we will be going down to a family friends farm and they train race horses, so i'm excited to help out and meet the horses. I live in the suburbs about 30 mins away from where i ride. I like buckskin's but i guess any sweet mare would be a loved addition to my family.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is how I did it when I was 14:

1. I took riding lessons for a year or so
2. Then I asked my instructor if she knew of any barns I could work at, not for money, for free...
3. She knew of one, I worked the summer cleaning stalls in exchange for grooming horses and the occasional ride. I didn't get to ride often but I did get to groom a lot and turn horses in and out every day, plus I learned WAYYY more about the upkeep of horses than I could have found out any other way!
4. I got a horse, and boarded at the barn I was working at for free, but now with some experience I could do things fast and alone so I got money reduced off my board for helping with the barn work!

Fast forward a summer:
I worked off my lessons by helping my instructor at their barn with lessons; tacking kids up and leading them to the arena, picking up who ever was riding and helping them back to the barn and untack then turning the lesson horse out after a hosing and rub down!
By then I was 16 and still working for the barn where my horse was boarded! I was in heaven...

Then I moved my horse to my instructors barn, where I worked assisting in lessons and training.... oddly enough that first year my instructor broke her ribs and I was doing all the 'training' work under her watchful eye. I loved it!

Fast Forward some more:
Eventually I worked for some stables full time, completely working my board off. I gave lessons and trained horses as an assistant instructor and trainer (my instructor this whole time was the main instructor/trainer) . I loved every minute of it.

And with a lot of filler that’s how I was able to continue my passion!
Next on my list: do some showing and try to get another job as an assistant instructor/trainer!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Congrats on deciding you want a horse. Did you know in some states of Australia you can get a job at 14? In NSW, NT, SA, TAS you can get a part time job at 14 if you have your parents permission and prove you are capable of working. 

I'm not sure what discipline you ride, but in Australia you will pay a lot more for a fully trained youth western horse, than an english Pony Club horse. Because this would be your first horse, I'd assume you'd get a beginner's mount. You'd expect to pay anywhere from $2000 and up to $12,000. 

I highly recommed you pick up a copy of HorseDeals from your newsagency and have a flick through it. It'll give you an idea of exactly what type of horse you want. Don't narrow it down to one breed or colour. You may have your heart set on a buckskin, but sometimes you just won't find one thats suitable.

This what I feed my boy and its average pricing. He gets lucernce chaff (about $30 a bag), oaten chaff (about $30 a bag), Mitavite Extra Cool (I think thats about $15 to $20 a bag), Groom (about $40 for an 8kg bucket), and Soya Meal (Not too sure of thats price.) Chaff normally lasts for me about 2 and a half to 3 months. Pellets last about 3 weeks. Groom lasts forever, and so does Soy. Feed prices vary depending on what you're feeding, and what season it is.

Before you even think of purchasing a horse make sure you have about $3000 to $10,000 in an account. Emergency equine surgery is not cheap! If anything ever goes wrong, it's good that you have that money to support you and your horse.

You can get some pretty cheap tack on Ebay. Sometimes second hand is alot better than those cheap synthectic ones. Goodwoods (Goodwood Saddlery) has a great range of cheap saddles that are great if you're just starting out. In my honest opinion, I would just buy a good quality 2nd hand saddle.

Arr Vet bills. Everybody loves vets but hates the prices that come with them. In the city, vets charge a lot more in my opinion. In semi-rural areas, the prices are pretty **** good and in rural areas, they will charge more just because they have to travel more out there. My boy's teeth get floated twice a year ($130 each time) and he get's his shots done yearly ($110).

Now to the farrier. My boys gets his feet trimmed every 6 to 7 weeks as he is barefoot and only a yearling. I pay $33 for a trim and my Mum's horses are shod and that costs $85. Prices will vary according to where you live and what you want done.

If you want to show, then the prices go up even more. For most shows, you need to be registered with the appropriate breed or showing society. You also need to pay entry fees which can add up to quite a lot. You'll need to hire a stable, a camping spot etc. You'll need to have a float which costs quite a lot. My float as much as 3 of our horses purchasing prices combined.

Horses honestly do cost quite a lot, but are quite rewarding.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Not to burst your bubble... 
Im a couple years older than you and I just got my first horse. You're gonna need a looot more then 40 a week to support a horse. :/ Theres a LOT of money put into a horse, and the horse isnt even part of it. Heck -- you can get a decent horse for a couple hundreds if you know what your doing. By the time you save it ALL up. Your gonna use it ALL and then your going to be struggling to keep up again.

I have 2 part time jobs, have the cheapest board of the area, save what i can, and spend NO extra money use it all on my horse. and still can't do it on my own. I still need my parents to pay half.

Think about it.

Horse; 400-6000 for a decent horse and since your a first time owner, you need one pretty well trained, the more trained they are the more the price goes up.

Board; 350-1000 a MONTH

Feet; Depends if shod or not 35-120 every 6-8 weeks..

Vet bills: +400 and you dont want to IMAGINE what happends if he gets sick. 

Tack you'll need to start off; At least around 1000... including grooming, sprays, blankets all that crap.

Showing; Can range..

Lessons/coaching: can range again..

Theres more.. I just hope you can get the picture... unless you can for sure support this on your own. Entirely. I wouldnt suggest it. Parents are a great help.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Now on the NOT so negative side..
Get a part time job... it'll help morethen chores..
also..get a part boarder.. it'll help with the pay :]

Theres other things you can do as well... work at the barn you board at to lower the board price. :] Theres small things..

But you also have school and as a teenager you prob wanna go out. x3 So it gives you less spending money..when you own. ALL of it goes to your horse.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the Australia costs guys! It really heaps to get everything worked out.


----------



## horsekindofgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay i understand now, it costs A LOT. But i remember, a close family friend of outs is a vet who specializes in horses. So maybe that could help. And boarding doesn't sound cheap so i could pay off some buy doing chores at the school. I understand this will not be cheap. But i'm prepared to give up everything for a horse. And apart from doing chores at my house, i'm babysitting tomorrow. It would be alot easier if i lived on a farm


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay.. It is extremely possible for you to have your own horse even next here. Here's how I did it: =)

1. When I turned 15, I got a job. I did anything I could to get a job. When you're 15, it's not difficult. Fast food restaurants are ALWAYS hiring, and I don't know about where you live, but around here, if you drive down the road and stop at farms, a lot of them will hire you on the spot.

2. This summer I started _looking_ at horses. I started with Craigslist. There are suprisingly good quality beginner horses on there for stunningly low prices. Then one day, I fell in love with a beautiful black Morgan gelding. Fast forward a month or so, and he was mine. A lot of owners who are committed to selling their horse will let you make a deposit. I did. I payed half his price + the trailoring fee to bring him down. That was $350, which is about a month of pay at minimum wage.

3. After I found one I liked, I started saving. Almost all of my money went into the bank. Most of this I planned to use for vet bills. I bought used tack. Used tack is your friend!  I bought my saddles for $100 and $120. Both came with headstalls, etc.

4. So now I merely needed somewhere to keep him. If you have friends with horses, talk to them first before looking at boarding stables. They may be your cheaper option. I currently board my boy at my boyfriend's house with his sister's mare. I pay only the cost of hay per month, about $75, but I also have to feed once a day, water horses twice a week, break ice, etc. etc.

5. The hard part is going to be when you think about vet costs. An emergency could happen and the bill could end up being $3000 or more. You have to KNOW how you're going to pay those bills. Are you prepared to sell your horse if you have no other way out?

Just like you are doing, I gave up everything to get my horse. It gets alot easier once the costs of the horse and tack are out of the way. Then you just have little things like board, trimming, and worming to worry about. Also, regular checkups and teeth floating every now and again. The advice I have for you is this: There is always a way if you are willing to go the distance.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I already have my own horse, and let me tell you this: _get a vet check on the horse before you decide to buy him._
There are countless scammers and greedy/dishonest people out more than ready to drug a horse to sell it. The person who sold us Otis knew that we were inexperienced buyers and young horse people. She knew that he was for me, an _eleven year-old_. She claimed he was a child safe packer pony, but in reality he is a chronic bucking horse with soundness issues.
That was three grande down the drain and, five years later, Otis is totally unrideable.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

If I was you, I would start off leasing a horse. I don't think you have any comprehension of how difficult it is to be completely financially responsible for a horse when you're only 14 and have very little income. I'm afraid that if you go and buy a horse with your saved money, you'll end up struggling to just break even with the cost of board, farrier, feed, vet bills, and so on. You'll risk digging yourself into a huge hole, and what happens when you can no longer afford to feed your horse or an unexpected vet bill comes up?

If you lease a horse, it's a lot more affordable than owning one and you can quit the lease at any time (usually, depending on the agreement). You won't be responsible for all the expenses and you'll gain a lot of experience so you'll be more prepared to own a horse when the time comes. There are even free leases out there. I'm not trying to be negative, I just don't want you to bite off more than you can chew.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

^ I agree...start leasing or maybe even part boarding.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I dont know what the Australian equivalent is but:
- my horse cost £2000
- i had him vet checked before i bought him (i recomend that)- £120
- his saddle cost £200 but he still has a little weight to use so a bought a tempoary one for £100
- bridle - £40(ish) and other tack (boots, headcollars etc) probs about another £50.
- rugs £55 for outdoor and £35 for sweat/fleece (which he ripped appart within a month of having him)

ongoing costs
- hay £2.70/bale (about 1 and a half bales in the winter/week)
- food about £6/ 3 weeks (not sure depends on his excercise)
- shavings- £7/week

- i dont board him but our stables cost $5500
- we havnt got a trailer yet but we're looking to get one for about £2000

seems like a lot when written like this (and ive probably left loads off) but IMO its worth it! my parents finally gave in when i was 17 and they knew it would be expensive but as far as i know they have regrets.
i didnt lease a horse at 1st i just bought one and learned fast! but up until that point i had been riding regulary and competitively for 10 years, had my horse 3 months now and learning something new every day 
good luck and find a nice one!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FlyinSoLow said:


> Here is how I did it when I was 14:
> 
> 1. I took riding lessons for a year or so
> 2. Then I asked my instructor if she knew of any barns I could work at, not for money, for free...
> ...


Good for you! You know, the very first few times I boarded, I actually worked in exchange of board. It was years ago with my first horse.

Good for you for being so excited about saving up for your first horse. Nothing beats having your own horse


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

horsekindofgirl said:


> And do you think i'll have enough money by the time i'm 20 +


For all of you freaking out over a 14 y/o who doesn't have money or a job, did you read this last line? She's asking if she saves all her money from everything, could she possibly have enough to buy a horse in 6 or 7 YEARS. Not now.

Horsekind, don't let people discourage you from your dream. If you work hard, save your money, and life doesn't get _too_ much in the way, you very well may be able to afford a horse at some point.

I didn't even get to ride as a kid, much less have a chance to be around horses, but I knew I would always have at least one. It's THAT kind of determination and drive that will make you succeed, not the people telling you what you CAN'T do.

Is it feasible now for you? No, especially since your parents can't help you. But don't let anyone tell you it's impossible. I'm living proof that it's VERY possible to have nothing but a dream, and turn it into a reality.

Not only do I have _4_ horses now, I have my own 5 acre farmette where all of us live. I also have a Great Dane, 2 barn cats, a truck, and a trailer to haul the horses around in.

If you have the will, you'll find the way. Good luck.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> If I was you, I would start off leasing a horse. I don't think you have any comprehension of how difficult it is to be completely financially responsible for a horse when you're only 14 and have very little income. I'm afraid that if you go and buy a horse with your saved money, you'll end up struggling to just break even with the cost of board, farrier, feed, vet bills, and so on. You'll risk digging yourself into a huge hole, and what happens when you can no longer afford to feed your horse or an unexpected vet bill comes up?
> 
> If you lease a horse, it's a lot more affordable than owning one and you can quit the lease at any time (usually, depending on the agreement). You won't be responsible for all the expenses and you'll gain a lot of experience so you'll be more prepared to own a horse when the time comes. There are even free leases out there. I'm not trying to be negative, I just don't want you to bite off more than you can chew.


Leasing = Amazing! This is what I do, and it's sooo much cheaper than owning and Moon might as well be mine. It's a fabulous arrangement! I also worked around horses for years until I started leasing and learned a ton. I just got a job recently and started paying a part of my lease (a great feeling by the way). I would def go with leasing if your a first timer


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

you said you know people who train racehorses? what kind? STB or TB? when youre finally ready to buy a horse that could become one of your best connections, there are a lot of very healthy sound racehorses that just arent fast enough on the track that are pretty cheap. you might want to look into that.

keep saving your pennies and youll get there... just wait til you have to buy a house! *poops pants* :shock: thats what im doing right now lol


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i am 18 and i work a part time job 3-4 days a week, 8 hours a day and i get paid $8.25 an hour. i work 4 hours a week at the barn i board at, and i do a semi rough board were i clean my horses stall daily. my board costs $525 a month. and that includes my work and semi rough discount.
farrier costs me 140 dollars every 5-6 weeks. my horse's hooves grow fast
vet shots cost about 100 dollars twice a year
dentist once a year is around 160 dollars
and then buying/replacing tack and buying sprays and first aid stuff is like, 10-30 dollars a month on average. sometimes i dont buy anything one month, sometimes i buy a lot.

i think its deffinitly worth it though, and i have medical insurence on my horse which is like 600 a year ( it depends on the age and worth of your horse)and that covers major surgries.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

oh and make sure your first horse is very well trained, and quiet. i would recomend getting a horse in the teens too, so its "been there done that"
like, aged 12-17
all horses have their days where they misbehave, and you want to make sure you can handle it and arnt afraid of it


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

In my area it is 175 for pasture board(without indoor arena), and 250 for stall board.

It really depends on the farms around your area. Just search for horse farms around _______ ___ on google.

I work 3-5 days a week at my barn for $10-20 a day. i do stalls(8 of them), and sometimes I do the evening feeding for the outside horses.
My parents still have to pay for much of the board, but I am going to be getting a job to help pay as I have a baby on the way. 
That is another thing. If I were to buy my first horse again, I would buy a gelding. Geldings are usually calmer than mares, and they can't accidently get pregnant.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Just be sure not to wait until you're almost in college (if you plan on going) to buy a horse, because then, you'll probably have to sell it before you go.


----------



## Bek (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't read all the replies yet, but I live in Australia and it costs me approximately $50 a week per horse just in feed. That's lucerne hay morning and night and grain once a day and all their minerals. I use expensive grain though, so it could be cheaper I guess. 
Before you buy your horse, make sure you have a few hundred saved away in case of emergency vet bills. I had to pay $200 last week because my horse got kicked in the face from one of the other horses. And that was just 3 needles and some cream, nothing major.


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

at my barn its only $100 for board, but we have to buy the feed. 
so its roughly around 150 a month. it doesnt have an arena. but i cant complain. i still ride. so try to find a barn that doesnt board really expensive horses.
as for the horse. my horse was $1250. but we had to send him off to get professionaly trained for a month so that was $700. 

i really hope you get your horse and get everything worked out!!
also in my state you can work at kroger/publix/food lion as a bagging person when your 14.
its not a great job, but money is money!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey! You seem really dedicated, which will only bring you good things in life. I'll give another Australian POV, because the costs and responsibilities involved in owning a horse are really VERY different between here and the US.

I was like you, but younger. I begged and begged and begged my parents for a horse - My dad would always say 'she's never getting a horse' - Now he drives me and my horses all over NSW every weekend :]

Costs will vary greatly depending on what horse you buy and how you intend on keeping it. I'll stick with the cheapest options for now, if you want info on the more expensive options, just let me know!

Okay - So first you have to find the horse! I concur with another poster - Start buying horsedeals! Look through every month - I circle all the horses I like with highlighter. Maybe pick some out you like that are in your budget and show some horsey people - They will be able to tell you why or why not that horse would suit you. The more you know about the market and buying and selling before you do it, the better! Don't stick to one breed or colour - Have a look under Allrounders and Pony Club - There are always good first horses in those sections. For a first horse that is safe and fun you would be looking at anywhere from $2,000 up to $8,000 - More if you want one who is proven at a specific discipline.

Now - Where to keep it? Depending on where you live, there will be different options. I live in canberra, and we have government owned agistment paddocks all throughout the city - this is where the majority of people keep their horses. You get a paddock for your horse, shared with a lot of other horses, a yard complex for grooming/washing/saddling, hospital yards, and depending on where you are maybe an arena and some jumps. For this, you pay about $20pw. You are responsible for your horses care - There is a whole paddock worming schedule and paddock roation schedule.

There are also private properties who offer agistment - Often you can choose between a private paddock, shared paddock, self-care stable, and full-board stable. The cheapest is again a shared paddock which is entirely self-care - they run at from anywhere from $18pw up to $40/$50pw, depending on facilities. Next up is a private paddock - you don't share with anyone. Then a stable - Normally a stable and a paddock, but still self-care, and then the rolls royce of agistment, full board. Full board is when your horse is taken care of by the agistment staff - Fed, rugged, brought in at night and put out in the morning. I don't know prices on those options as I have never used them :]

My horses are paddock kept where my dad works - We get it for free but two friends have their horses there and pay $22pw.

Now, feed and care... The ongoing costs :]

These are very dependant on the type of horse you buy. To keep things cheap, I would recommend NOT buying a Thoroughbred - the majority of them are notoriously high maintenance. You would be better off with a pony or a tough breed such as an Australian Stock Horse, Arab, etc. 

I have two arabs and an ASH. They are very low maintenance.

Feed - Most of the year, I don't feed. I supply the horses with an equine mineral block to supplement anything that may be missing from the pasture - But apart from that they get all they need from the paddock. Of course this is dependant on having a well managed place - Paddocks rotated so that they don't get depleted, weed spraying, etc. When I do feed, mostly in winter, I don't feed much. Hay will normally be nough for most horses, even if they are doing a decent amount of work. You can feed meadow or lucerne hay - Lucerne hay is higher in energy and protein. I try to feed meadow when possible - It runs for about $18-$23 a bale. In winter we give one or two biscuits a day, per horse, only if they start to drop weight. When I am competeing, I give a feed of Speedi-Beet and a little Copra - One bag of each lasts me months on end.

So really, if you buy the right horse, feeding isn't a massive expense. A mineral block and hay is all the majority of easy-keeping horses need.

Care - Feet. Another advantage of buying an easy-care horse is not having to shoe! All my horses are barefoot. They get trimmed every 6-8 weeks, at $30 per horse.

Worming we do when we think of it, but most agistment places worm every few months. Worming paste is about $10-$25 a tube.

I get teeth done every two years or so unless there are problems. Our dentist is about $60 per horse.

We don't get shots - Our choice. So I don't know how much shots would cost. We have never had strangles and we only give a tetanus shot if the horse injures itself.

Vet bills - Now, it is so important to find yourself a good vet. My vet is acountry lady who works out of her garage - She is a great vet and charges extremely reasonable prices. She is actually in it for the animals, unlike most commercial vets. My horse recently had crystals form in his urethra - 3 farm visits, numerous shots, and then he went and stayed at her house for three night - $250. If I had of gone to one of the commercial vets around here, it would have been well into the thousands. It is all about who you get.


----------



## Ladywantsahorse (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm going to step in and say YES YOU CAN!

If you are dedicated to it, do your research on costs and talk to those who own and love horses, and work hard to save your money it will happen!

Especially if you are able to find work as some others here have, by working at stables, or even working for a neighbor that owns a horse or two offering to groom and feed them. You will learn a great deal and maybe work yourself into a really good job working with horses.

That way, you can indulge yourself in the pleasures of being with horses before you even own one. Interacting with them will eventually tell you which type of horse you like working with the best. 

I only wish I would've been able to do that when I was younger. (long story lol)

YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## horsekindofgirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks to everyone and the encouragement and advice, i have seen one i like, $6500 quarter horse, and is my favorite colour for a horse, palomino. She's a 3 year old filly who is apparently "ready to go on to further training" i wansn't quit sure if this meant she wasn't fully broken yet. Her blood is quite good, and she looks amazing. Of course, she is a little expensive so i'll keep looking or lease!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

In my experience, when they say she is ready to go on with further training, means she has just the bare bone basics of being broken in. For a first time horse owner, I really recommend you get an older horse. Most young horses are just a bit too much for beginners.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, and for $6500, you can find well trained horses that just need either a tune-up or show experience.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I would be very, very wary of getting anything under 5yo. They may be quiet, but they don't have the miles and experiences under their belt that the older horses do.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought Frida for 1000.00
Her initial vet bill was 400.00
Her board each month is 450.00 (full care)
Her feet get trimmed every 6-8 weeks (45.00)
Her saddle and training equipment cost over 2500.00
I had to buy blankets, about 600.00
Training instructor 360.00 a month
Rider apparel - again over 1000.00, but I got alot for Christmas.. 

Not to mention brushes, books on owning and training horses, treats, sprays, medicaments, grooming supplies, leg wraps, halters, lead ropes, stall toys, buckets, etc etc etc. 

But owning a horse is truly gosh-darn priceless, and the first year is the pits, because you have to collect everything for all seasons.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

^^^ Totally 100% ture there is NOTHING better then owning your own horse!



I am 19 and I work part time to pay for my horse. I also work at the barn a couple of times a week for lessons. 
I never really liked leasing horses..(for me it just never really felt real, and the horse owners I had to deal with were really mean to me) now I'm not saying all horse owners that lease out there horse are mean..but my experences were not great.

So I finally decited to get my own horse.. starting off was the hardest part
I payed 
2000$ for my guy
Almost 1700$ for NEW tack
Blankets $300
and then the vet check! 

Where I am now Its 425$ for indoor board..I pretty much spend all of my money each pay check on paying for him and the loan I had to get for school!
BUT I woulden't have it any other way.

Once I actually move out and have to pay rent and everything.. hes going to have to go outside for board...which really does not bother me at all as long as there is an arena.. 
anyway thats my story lol

KL


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've got a better idea. Ask your parents why they won't let you get a horse. If they respong by saying "a horse is harder to handle than you think" or "it's a lot of work to keep a horse" then make a deal with them. Tell them you'll volunteer at some ( rescue? ) horse place for a few months or so and if you still want a horse by then, you'll be aloud? Something like that. Also say you'll do chores around the house and do whatever needs to be done if your parents pay for the horse. It worked for me, but then again I board my horse at my house and don't have to pay for a bording fee, which can range from $150-$300 monthly...
You can work at some place for free where you'll be boarding your horse and maybe they'll give you a discount in the price to keep your horse there.


----------

